# Anyone purchase s/ware for software4students.ie



## oscarbandit0 (4 Nov 2010)

http://www.software4students.ie/

Just wondering if anyone has purchased software from this site. Am a student and would like to purchase Microsoft office - they have a special rate for students.

Is this a legitimate site?  They don't seem to ask for student card number etc???

Thank you.


----------



## DaveD (5 Nov 2010)

I know people who have used them and they are fine, all above board.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (5 Nov 2010)

Thank you Dave - that's great to know.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (21 Dec 2010)

Anyone else use this website - when I wnet to buy from tehm - mozilla told me tha the site was not secure!! Did this ever happen to anyone else?

Is it safe to buy from them?


----------



## gearoid (21 Dec 2010)

*software for students*

To me this is crazy. There is plenty of free software out there. Try www.openoffice.org for Openoffice and it will allow you to save in windows formats. If any colleges are expecting you to use expensive Windows software right now, then shame on them. Please let us know who they are!


----------



## z107 (21 Dec 2010)

Most employers still use microsoft office, and will expect their new employees to know how to use it.


----------



## cian8 (22 Dec 2010)

I purchased Microsoft Office from this website twice, bought the home edition in 2007 and the professional edition in 2010. Great site and really excellent prices.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (22 Dec 2010)

Thanks a mill - I was a bit afraid to purchase in case I downloaded something dodgey!!


----------



## coldcake (22 Dec 2010)

Just to add I bought windows 7 upgrade and arrived with no problems and excellent price. You do have to be a student. I have no link to the company just happy customer


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Dec 2010)

Just a bit of info re . Windows 7.

I bought a full copy (legitimate) of Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit version on ebay for €59.95 (from an Irish supplier).

Much cheaper than software4students.ie (at €117.45 for an upgrade version as opposed to the full version I bought) so it's worth shopping around.


----------



## lisakelly (31 Dec 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Just a bit of info re . Windows 7.
> 
> I bought a full copy (legitimate) of Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit version on ebay for €59.95 (from an Irish supplier).
> 
> Much cheaper than software4students.ie (at €117.45 for an upgrade version as opposed to the full version I bought) so it's worth shopping around.



thanks


----------



## pj111 (3 Jan 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Just a bit of info re . Windows 7.
> 
> I bought a full copy (legitimate) of Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit version on ebay for €59.95 (from an Irish supplier).
> 
> Much cheaper than software4students.ie (at €117.45 for an upgrade version as opposed to the full version I bought) so it's worth shopping around.


 

Is it possible to direct me to this Irish supplier on ebay please ?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Jan 2011)

I just checked .... you're out of luck

I got "*This seller currently has no items for sale.*"

Best advice ... keep looking on ebay ... they often come up for sale.

Cheapest I can find is at €110.00 - almost double what I paid for it:

[broken link removed]


----------



## pj111 (3 Jan 2011)

Thanks but I ain't a student. I really want to get rid of Vista.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Jan 2011)

I'm not either ... I was just pointing out what the cheapest available is now compared to what I paid for it. I didn't buy a student version either.


----------



## Complainer (3 Jan 2011)

pj111 said:


> Thanks but I ain't a student. /QUOTE]
> 
> AFAIK, the license is valid in any household with a full-time student, so if you have kids, it would be valid for you.


----------

